# Online μαθήματα διάσημων πανεπιστημίων με ελεύθερη συμμετοχή



## gspiliop (Apr 30, 2012)

Τα πανεπιστήμια Princeton University, Stanford University, University of Michigan και University of Pennsylvania προσφέρουν online μαθήματα με ελεύθερη συμμετοχή στους τομείς:

Humanities and Social Science
Computer Science
Mathematics and Statistics
Healthcare, Medicine, and Biology
Economics, Finance, and Business
Society, Networks, and Information.

http://edokoita.blogspot.com/2012/04/online.html

Πηγή: http://edokoita.blogspot.com


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την πληροφορία, καλωσήρθατε και καλή επιτυχία στον ιστότοπό σας.

Είναι εντυπωσιακός ο κατάλογος με τα πράγματα που θα μπορούσαμε να μάθουμε δωρεάν — όρεξη και χρόνο να είχαμε μόνο. Π.χ.:

https://www.coursera.org/courses
http://www.openculture.com/freeonlinecourses
http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/aesthetics-philosophy-art/id426430244

Ίσως πάντως λειτουργούν πιο αποτελεσματικά τα εξ αποστάσεως προγράμματα που τα πληρώνεις για να σου βάζουν εργασίες και να σου τις διορθώνουν.


----------



## gspiliop (May 1, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι πως μέσα στο τυπικό σύστημα εκπαίδευσης δεν αναπτύσσουμε σημαντικά μεταγνωστικές δεξιότητες και δεν φτάνουμε εύκολα να καταλαβαίνουμε πώς μαθαίνουμε, να μπορούμε να διορθώνουμε μόνοι μας τα λάθη μας, να αναγνωρίζουμε τη νέα γνώση και να τη συνδέουμε με εκείνη που ήδη έχουμε κλπ. Πάντως έχοντας την εμπειρία ενός τέτοιου προγράμματος σαν αυτά του coursera που ολοκληρώθηκε πριν μερικούς μήνες, πιστεύω πως γίνεται καλή δουλειά Έχει φυσικά τα προβλήματά της η μέθοδος και γίνονται λάθη και παραβλέψεις, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικά το περιβάλλον μάθησης. Υπάρχουν τεστ και κουίζ για να ελέγχει ο εκπαιδευόμενος τις γνώσεις του και φόρουμ συζήτησης όπου μπορεί να συζητάει με τους online "συμμαθητές" του. Αν υπήρχε και λίγος περισσότερος χρόνος, θα ήταν ακόμα πιο ιδανικά τα πράγματα, σε αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα :)


----------

